# Help with green defringing



## LRList001 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello

I have a profile portrait, taken with an 85mm at ISO800 and f1.4, raw file.  This has some green fringing, as might be expected.

I can easily remove the green fringe using develop>lens corrections>defringe green hue.  So far, so good.

The snag is this creates a substantial caucasian skin coloured glow round the forehead and nose of my subject.  I have tried altering the adjustment and the green/blue sliders with considerable care, but there is no escaping that as the green fringe goes, the glow comes in.

I'm wondering if LR can fix this at all, or if I need to use a layer mask in another editor.  The green fringe I'm trying to remove is not especially close to the profile.

How does LR defringe?  Can anyone suggest why it is putting this glow round the portrait?

I was thinking of maybe using the adjustment brush to tackle the green fringe another way, but that is hard work compared to the defringe command.

It isn't a big deal, but it is odd and if anyone can suggest another way of defringing an image, I'll give it a go. 

BTW, 5 and 4.4 work the same, the purple hue defringe has worked well.

TIA


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Aug 5, 2013)

Maybe you could post a sample image of what you are talking about.... a picture tells.....


----------



## Mark Sirota (Aug 5, 2013)

Is this "glow" in the same location as the original green fringe? If so, like Geoff, I think I need to see it too. If not, then you can undo the unwanted change using the adjustment brush (set defringe to a negative value and paint over the area you don't want affected).


----------



## LRList001 (Aug 6, 2013)

Mark Sirota said:


> Is this "glow" in the same location as the original green fringe? If so, like Geoff, I think I need to see it too. If not, then you can undo the unwanted change using the adjustment brush (set defringe to a negative value and paint over the area you don't want affected).



Thanks Mark, no the glow is not in the same place.  As I mentioned, "The green fringe I'm trying to remove is not especially close to the profile." 

I'll try the "negative" value.  [Short pause] That has fetched it out like a charm, very many thanks.  Solved.

(I'm still curious as to why LR 'defringed' the profile, but there we are.)

PS, so far LR5 is proving to be faster than 4.4 but not so much as to encourage me to upgrade.  The perspective correction works like magic though.

PPS, the navigator picture in Develop isn't of the image I'm developing!  That is a strange bug.  (5.0)  Ha, I can't get it to go wrong now.  Curious.  I think LR lost focus for a while.


----------



## LRList001 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks Geoff, please see reply to Mark, above.


----------

